# Weird holding breath/exhaling thing- why is my toddler doing this!



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok, this isn't a breath holding spell. To get a good idea of what my DD has been doing take a deep breath, then immediately let it out. The sound you hear is what DD has been doing over the past month or so. Usually is while she is falling asleep, but she has been doing it at other times as well. What is this?

An annoying phase? TIA.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Anybody?









The best way to describe it would be it sounds like she is pooping and pushing it out, lol. But she isn't. Any others?


----------



## apple_juice (Apr 17, 2008)

My 13 month old loves to make strange sounds with his breath. It freaks me out in the car because it sometimes sounds like he is hyperventilating. I think she is just experimenting with her body.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

maybe just sensory stimulation and exploring what she can do ?


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

My 16 month old does this too. Freaks me out, but I've had doctors listen to it (while we were there for other thigns) and they all tell me it's no big deal.


----------



## crittersmum (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm so glad you posted, because DD does that too again, mostly when she's falling asleep. It doesn't seem to hurt her or prevent her from relaxing into sleep so I've been trying not to worry about it, but I gotta' say, I'm glad to hear that somebody else's kiddo does it, too!


----------

